

Ask HN: JetBrains vs NetBeans vs Eclipse for PHP, Python and Ruby. - shire

What does the HN community use as far as Python, PHP and Ruby development work? freelance or enterprise. 
is it worth spending the money on JetBrains products such as RubyMine, PyCharm, PhpStorm or should I stick with NetBeans or Eclipse for scripting languages work for mainly PHP and Python freelance work.<p>In particular PhpStorm vs Netbeans vs Eclipse
======
kellros
I'd say you should definitely download the trials and work in them for at
least a couple of days. I personally am a big fan of the JetBrains products. I
was fortunate enough last year when they had the 'end of the world' special to
grab RubyMine, Webstorm, PyCharm, IntelliJ Idea and Resharper for less than
$150. I honestly haven't worked with the IDE's much, but from my experience
they are pretty good. I wouldn't bet much on the plugins per se, but I'd say
you're in pretty good hands if you choose to work with an IDE specifically
designed around a particular language/framework since a lot of languages are
very opinionated about development (ex. Rails, Golang).

------
darklighter3
I use PyCharm for Python development and I like it quite a lot. I find the
code completion and debugger to be the most useful features. At $99 for an
individual it is not terribly expensive and well worth it.

~~~
shire
I agree I love the way PyCharm works.

------
ndcrandall
I use Sublime Text 2 for rails development. I've heard good things about
RubyMine, but I'm content with sublime plus a console for development,
deployment, and source control.

------
antonio-R
If you don't mind spending money, phpstorm is the way to go. It's faster than
netbeans and has a big company behind with custom support.

------
achalkley
JetBrains products are great.

~~~
shire
what you think of PhpStorm?

~~~
achalkley
Not used it. I've used AppCode, RubyMine and IntelliJ all great products.

------
zachlatta
Tmux & Vim for Ruby, Rails, Python, and PHP stuff.

